# That Time of the Year



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

That time of the year to stock up again on cedar planks, which I always mass produce. For example, the yield from an $18 1”X6”X12’ piece of cedar stock at Lowe's comes to twenty-four 12 inch long planks. That computes to 78¢ each. A few weeks ago — when we realized we were out — our son ran to the ACE around the corner and paid $15 for two planks, and they were smaller.

Make sure your blade is sharp and make multiple passes, raising the blade a little each time. I use laminate flooring spacers (2 together equal the thickness of an 1/8"kerf) and tiny clamps to eliminate binding. The last pair of spacers get clamped to the front end after you've pushed the stock in about 6 inches and shut off the table saw.

An hour’s worth of work but well worth it. Edit: Forgot to mention after the rip, I plane down the stock to between 1/4" to 5/16".


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you make these for cooking food on?


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

There was a nice segment on NPR a few days ago about cooking salmon on cedar blanks...Kind of makes me wonder if those would sell better than other items I make with cedar.. It's become almost impossible to find around my neck of the woods..


----------



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

sanchez said:


> Do you make these for cooking food on?


Well, yeah!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I must live in a bubble. I never heard of cooking on cedar.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I usually buy western red from the same place a lot cheaper than box stores and a lot straighter. 1x8s, 16' lengths for about $50, probably more now that it's become scarce ..Wasn't much left last time I went by.. It makes me wonder how many people are going to go ahead and poison themselves with treated rough cut fence boards sold as cedar now that NPR ran their little segment.. Probably would have been a good idea to warn people against such stupidity..
By the way, it was one such treated boards, still wet that left the pitted rust on my brand new saw top..a lesson I won't soon forget. Lol It probably wouldn't do much good for someone's stomach either..


----------



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

Tony B said:


> I must live in a bubble. I never heard of cooking on cedar.


Oh, my, yes. Not just on cedar planks. Red oak, alder, cedar, cherry, maple, and hickory...great for smoky wood flavor. Cedar generally is used for grilling fish.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I guess juniper flavor is an acquired taste..IDK..never tried cooking on it.


----------

